# Excision of Bartholin and Periurethral Cyst



## bill2doc

Can anyone help with any CPT codes for these??  Thank you in advance

Lynn


----------



## paulcado

Bartholin's gland - 56740
Periurethral (Skene's gland) 53270


----------



## bill2doc

Thank you so much!


----------

